# What do you wish you knew going into your first serious regatta?



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

With sailing season fast approaching, and even already started in some places, the schedule is filling up with potential regattas to register for. I'll be giving a webinar in the next few weeks on tips and tricks for getting out for your first race. First draft topics are just general racing basics (courses, NORs, SIs), prep once you're out on the course, forming a game-plan, starting tactics, and some simple starting strategies. If this goes well, maybe I'll do another to discuss upwind/downwind basics and strategies.

I'll be drawing on a lot of the topics I cover coaching, but this style of presenting is a little different for me since I"m not face to face with anyone and can't see your blank stares or confused faces! I figured it would be good to poll a large audience to see what you wish you knew going into your first serious regatta, or what questions you have if you're planning on registering for your first race. I'll try to work to include anything or answer any questions in the presentation.

And if anyone is interested in signing up to hear me talk, I can post the link


----------



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

For those that are interested, here's the info:

Join us for a free webinar March 26, 2015 at 6pm PDT
Register here: https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/5961038938937436929
Not sure what to expect for your first time out on a race course? We will be covering tips and tricks to make you fearless at the helm and to make your first regatta more enjoyable. Topics will cover the basics from regatta prep to forming a race game-plan, pre-start tactics and tips, and some simple starting strategies.

Also, I'm still open to any questions/comments to add into the presentation. Just let me know.


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Signed up. Have an Alberg 35, planning some beer can races this year.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this focused on a new racing skipper who'll be entering a keelboat in a fleet handicap race? How many racing situations would fit well within the scope of one webinar, and are there some you wouldn't have room for?


----------



## emc_ret (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for putting this together and presenting it. It was a very well designed presentation. I am moving from crewing for someone else to driving my own boat so this presentation gave me ideas to train my crew and things for me to keep in mind before and during the start.


----------



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

rgscpat said:


> Is this focused on a new racing skipper who'll be entering a keelboat in a fleet handicap race? How many racing situations would fit well within the scope of one webinar, and are there some you wouldn't have room for?


Hi rgscpat - sorry for not replying, I didn't even realize you had posted. I don't know if you ended up making it to the webinar, but the focus today was mostly prepping to get out to a course (some pretty basic stuff) and then went into prep once you're out there (figuring out which end of the start line is favored, what to look for to figure out if one side of the course is favored, how to track the wind shifts, etc.) and some basic approaches to starting.

Navionics will be posting a recording of the webinar -- just the slides and audio -- to their website if you're interested in watching. | Navionics


----------



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

emc_ret said:


> Thanks for putting this together and presenting it. It was a very well designed presentation. I am moving from crewing for someone else to driving my own boat so this presentation gave me ideas to train my crew and things for me to keep in mind before and during the start.


Glad you enjoyed it! It's the first time I haven't coached face to face, so I was worried without being able to see confused faces/blank stares that some people would get lost. If you have any questions in the future, don't hesitate to ask -- either PM me or send me an email (it should be listed in the followup email sent to registrants)


----------



## jtulls (Mar 7, 2015)

It was so nice, we're doing it twice! Catch the repeat of this webinar this Thursday, April 30th at 1800 PDT (2100 EDT). Registration link is here: https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/2245355941101200385

Hope you can join us!


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Jenna!
Just watched the webinar - it was really good - just about right for first-time skippers and crew!

So you know where I'm coming from - I've been racing for 7 years, the past 5 as a skipper, but only the last 3 with a competitive boat and crew.

Thinking back, the things I had the most difficulty with were:
- choosing the favoured side of the course (which became easier once I understood the ladder concept - which you may want to mention in your webinar?)
- understanding how to use the longest upwind leg to determine whether to bear-away or gybe-set the Spinnaker.
- requirements of 'mark-room' and 'P/S crossing' situations.

I think the mark rounding and p/s situations are the things that scare most non-racers away from the racecourse, so if you're able to address those items, we might be able to get more people out racing!

Best of luck, and keep up the good work!

Andy


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

How hit the line on time, moving, and with clear air.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Tides and currents! Local knowledge is priceless. Took me two races - one in Lake Michigan (yes there is a current in the Straits of Mackinac) and the other in Long Island Sound to learn this lesson.


----------

